# Do I need a Business License to Sell In NEW JERSEY?



## Raygunz187 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm trying to find out if I need a business license to sell tshirts in NJ. I've registered my business already and got the FEIN already, so I assume I should be good to go. Not too sure if I need a separate license. Anybody know for NJ?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Raygunz187 said:


> I'm trying to find out if I need a business license to sell tshirts in NJ. I've registered my business already and got the FEIN already, so I assume I should be good to go. Not too sure if I need a separate license. Anybody know for NJ?


You probably will need one. Search Google for the name of your town and "business license" you should be able to find the info you need.


----------

